# Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

*Der Einfallslose*
Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.

*Der Unsichere*
Der Unsichere hat jeden Tag einen neuen Avatar. Ist sich nicht sicher, ob nun dieser oder jener Avatar seine Persönlichkeit besser wiederspiegelt.
Motto: Wiedererkennungswert brauche ich nicht. Man erkennt mich an meinem Schreibstil. (siehe http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=601&thread_id=739086&father_id=0&message_id=739086&count_reply=34&group_id=81)

*Der Jüngling*
Der Jüngling nimmt ein Bild von Christina Aguilera. Oder Shakira. Oder Jennifer Lopez. Er ist etwa 13-15 Jahre alt, männlich, pickelig und im Stimmbruch.
Motto: Wenn ich schon selber aussehe wie ein eingetretener Briefkasten, muß wenigstens mein Avatar hübsch und vom anderen Geschlecht sein.

*Der Witzbold*
Der Witzbold sucht sich auf einer Funny-Gif-Seite eine Windows-Fehlermeldung oder ein Comicbild mit mindestens drei Sprechblasen. Hauptsache das Bild ist verzerrt und man kann den Text nicht lesen.
Motto: Gut geklaut ist halb gewonnen.

*Der Kiffer*
Der Kiffer hat ein Hanfblatt als Avatar. Ist etwa 15-18 Jahre alt und hält sich für ungeheuer cool. Merkt nicht, daß alle anderen über ihn lachen.
Motto: Ich habe einen Avatar von etwas Verbotenem, hihi.

*Der Autonarr*
Der Autonarr benutzt ein Foto von einem beliebigen Auto. Egal ob Mittelklasselimousine, Sportcoupé oder Lastwagen, Hauptsache es hat vier Räder. Den Autonarren gibt es auch in einer fortgeschrittenen Version. In diesem Fall steht eine halbnackte Frau vor dem Auto. Oder sie liegt darauf. Oder sie sitzt darin.
Motto: Ich fahre einen 87'er Polo, aber mein Avatar zeigt eine Corvette. Wenn ich eine Corvette hätte, wäre mein Avatar ein Polo.

*Der Revoluzzer*
Der Revoluzzer hat ein Bild von Che Guevara. Hat nicht die blasseste Ahnung, wer das war und was er geleistet hat. Hat sich von einem Klassenkameraden erzählen lassen, daß es sich angeblich um einen ägyptischen Rennfahrer handelt.
Motto: Che ist cool. Wer auch immer das ist. Wieso trägt der Typ nie einen Helm?

*Der Nostalgiker*
Der Nostalgiker hält ein Foto von einem C64 für einen guten Avatar. Hatte vorher einen PET, einen plus/4 und einen C16 als Bild.
Motto: Zu dumm, daß es keine brauchbaren Fotos von Eniac gibt.

*Der Realist*
Der Realist benutzt ein Foto von sich selbst als Avatar. Weiß nicht, daß ein Avatar cool sein muß. Und einzigartig. Und lustig. Und bunt. Und etwas über die Persönlichkeit aussagen, sie aber nicht abbilden soll.
Motto: Eines Tages traue ich mich ein Foto von Christina Aguilera zu nehmen. Oder eins von Shakira. Oder eins von...

*Der Selbstherrliche*
Der Selbstherrliche sucht sich einen möglichst langweiligen Zeichensatz, schreibt damit seinen Nicknamen in einem Grafikprogramm, fummelt einige tausendmal gesehene Effekte dahinter und fertig ist der Avatar.
Motto: Ich mag mich.

*Der Künstler*
Der Künstler nimmt den Avatar zum Anlaß, sämtliche 3D-Renderprogramme, Grafikeffekte, Filter und Tools zu benutzen, die er auftreiben kann. Achtet peinlich genau darauf, daß die Hintergrundfarbe stimmt. Führt seitenlange Diskussionen über Transparenzeffekte, Farbtiefe und Layer. Braucht mindestens drei Tage, um allein die Grundstruktur seines Meisterwerkes fertigzustellen.
Motto: Man soll doch sehen, was ich kann.

*Der Unentschlossene*
Der Unentschlossene hat schwarzen Text auf weißem Grund. Er weiß nicht so recht, was er nehmen soll, will aber nicht darauf verzichten, einen Avatar zu haben.
Motto: Eines Tages fällt mir vielleicht etwas ein.

*Der Musikfan*
Der Musikfan sieht sich auf der Homepage seiner Lieblingsband um und nimmt das langweiligste Bild, das er dort finden kann, als Avatar. Kann stundenlang ohne jegliche Argumente die Vorzüge dieser Band anpreisen und andere Bands, die das gleiche spielen, schlechtmachen.
Motto: (beliebigen Songtext einsetzen)

*Der lustige Redakteur*
Der lustige Redakteur macht mit einer Digitalkamera ein Foto von seinem Mittagessen und behauptet, es wäre ein Screenshot aus einem uralten Spiel. Sobald jemand dahinterkommt, ersetzt er das Bild durch ein langweiliges Foto von sich selbst. Den lustigen Redakteur gibt es auch in einer Plüschtier-mit-Riesenlümmel-Version.
Motto: Mensch, bin ich lustig.

*Der Vernünftige*
Der Vernünftige hat gar keinen Avatar. Oder einen von Robert Crumb.


----------



## TheRealBlade (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> 
> ...



und ind welche kategorie fällt dann mein avatar :o


----------



## jayjay (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

hm, du bist also der witzbold, was?


----------



## pirx (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

hehe...  gut 

Aber ist schon so dass der Avatar in der PCCG neu erfunden wurde, oder?


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> und ind welche kategorie fällt dann mein avatar :o



*Der Namensbezogene*
Der Namensbezogene nimmt einen Avatar, der in etwa seinen Nicknamen darstellt. Das war zu langweilig, um in die Liste aufgenommen zu werden. Und das will schon etwas heißen.
Motto: keines (siehst du? langweilig.)


----------



## TheRealBlade (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > und ind welche kategorie fällt dann mein avatar :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 tia und das sagt jetzt aus das ich langweilig bin :o ?


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> hm, du bist also der witzbold, was?



Da ich keine Sprechblase und keine Windows-Fehlermeldung erkennen kann, würde ich diese Frage verneinen. Und zwar mit Nachdruck.


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > und ind welche kategorie fällt dann mein avatar :o
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Nein. Es sagt aus, daß mir keine Möglichkeit eingefallen ist, etwas Interessantes dazu zu schreiben.


----------



## Zork_Nemesis (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Künstler/Nostalgiker, ja... kommt wohl hin.
Schaut's euch mal in der großen Ansicht an... traumhaft oder
nicht?


----------



## jayjay (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > hm, du bist also der witzbold, was?
> 
> 
> 
> Da ich keine Sprechblase und keine Windows-Fehlermeldung erkennen kann, würde ich diese Frage verneinen. Und zwar mit Nachdruck.



aber es ist doch ein verzerrtes funny gif, oder?
oder soll das robert crumb darstellen?
wer auch immer das sein mag...


----------



## Tasadar (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Und in welche Kartegorie fällt dein Avatar?


----------



## Teslatier (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> 
> ...



Ich nehm' Bender, weil ich ihn lustig finde. Und nicht weil ich einfallslos bin.


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > hm, du bist also der witzbold, was?
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Mein Avatar ist eine Zeichnung von Robert Crumb, *dem* Comic-Gott überhaupt. Es ist so gezeichnet und nicht verzerrt.


----------



## jayjay (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Mein Avatar ist eine Zeichnung von Robert Crumb, dem Comic-Gott überhaupt. Es ist so gezeichnet und nicht verzerrt.



ah ja. hab noch wie was von dem gehört.
hätte mir allerdings auch denken können, welcher kategorie du dich zuordnen würdest...


----------



## Teslatier (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > > hm, du bist also der witzbold, was?
> > >
> > >
> > >
> ...



Ist auch nur von irgendeiner Seite geklaut.


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Mein Avatar ist eine Zeichnung von Robert Crumb, dem Comic-Gott überhaupt. Es ist so gezeichnet und nicht verzerrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Natürlich, ohne die letzte Kategorie hätte man mich als >Einfallslosen< kategorisieren können. Außerdem würde das nötige Quentchen Arroganz fehlen.


----------



## Taiyo (15. August 2002)

*vernünftiger Künstler*

Aha ... Ich bin also 'n vernünftiger Künstler, da ich nur noch keinen Avator verwend, da meiner noch in der Mache is (Ja, ich sitz schon seit 2 Tagen dran und bin immernoch nicht fertig ...). Is ja interessant ... Aber völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Onkel_B (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Autonarr
> Der Autonarr benutzt ein Foto von einem beliebigen Auto. Egal ob Mittelklasselimousine, Sportcoupé oder Lastwagen, Hauptsache es hat vier Räder. Den Autonarren gibt es auch in einer fortgeschrittenen Version. In diesem Fall steht eine halbnackte Frau vor dem Auto. Oder sie liegt darauf. Oder sie sitzt darin.
> Motto: Ich fahre einen 87'er Polo, aber mein Avatar zeigt eine Corvette. Wenn ich eine Corvette hätte, wäre mein Avatar ein Polo.



Ich zähl mich jetzt mal da dazu.
Ich bin aber kein Autonarr sondern finde einfach nur die Dodge Viper geil  und man beachte den treffenden sonnenuntergang im Hintergrund, der diese göttliche Viper gleich noch schöner erscheinen lässt.
Des Motto trifft bei mir überhaupt nicht zu, da ich noch nicht mal a auto hab als 16-jähriges kiddie.
Und das du in die Vernüftige Kategorie fällst war mir schon klar bevor ich den Thread überhaupt angefangen hab zu lesen.


----------



## Panzerfaust (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> 
> ...




hmm, ich passe mal wieder nirgendwo rein


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Der Autonarr
> > Der Autonarr benutzt ein Foto von einem beliebigen Auto. Egal ob Mittelklasselimousine, Sportcoupé oder Lastwagen, Hauptsache es hat vier Räder. Den Autonarren gibt es auch in einer fortgeschrittenen Version. In diesem Fall steht eine halbnackte Frau vor dem Auto. Oder sie liegt darauf. Oder sie sitzt darin.
> > Motto: Ich fahre einen 87'er Polo, aber mein Avatar zeigt eine Corvette. Wenn ich eine Corvette hätte, wäre mein Avatar ein Polo.
> 
> ...



Mir war auch klar, daß du in die Autonarr-Kategorie fallen würdest, bevor ich den Thread überhaupt angefangen habe zu schreiben.


----------



## Potomac (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Hmm, und was sagt dein schläues Orakel über meinen Avatar und mich aus?
Lebensechtes Realfoto von mir nach einer bescheidenen Tour durch die Nacht einer Großstadt?
Bin ich jetzt Selbstherrlich, Einfallslos oder einfach nur Größenwahnsinnig?


----------



## Bigking (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Ich muss wohl zur kategorie künstler gehören , allerdings hab ich mit 3d nicht viel am hut  und stundenlang dran rumgebastelt hab  ich auch nicht .. nur einmal die Hintergrund farbe geändert ... allerdings hab ich es extra für s forum gezeichnet ... also doch der Künstler.


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Hmm, und was sagt dein schläues Orakel über meinen Avatar und mich aus?
> Lebensechtes Realfoto von mir nach einer bescheidenen Tour durch die Nacht einer Großstadt?
> Bin ich jetzt Selbstherrlich, Einfallslos oder einfach nur Größenwahnsinnig?



Genau wie bei dem >Namensbezogenen< ist mir nichts dazu eingefallen. Man möge mir verzeihen.


----------



## CaptPicard (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Hmm ich gehöre dann zur Kategorie "Der Einfallslose" :muh: Aber mal ehrlich, welcher Avatar könnte besser zu meinem Nick passen? (ich muss den ja schon zwangsweise nehmen)


----------



## BM_W (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Ich mag nur darauf hinweisen, dass mein Avatar keine verzerrte Windows-Fehlermeldung ist!


----------



## Taiyo (15. August 2002)

*A A A H H ! ! !*

A A A H H  ! ! ! Sie verfolgen mich !! Sie sind überall !! Dieses "All your Base are belong to us." verfolgt mich seit nun über 'n 1/2 Jahr ... Und jetzt is's mir auch noch hierhin gefolgt !! A A A A H H ! ! !


----------



## BM_W (15. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> A A A H H  ! ! ! Sie verfolgen mich !! Sie sind überall !! Dieses "All your Base are belong to us." verfolgt mich seit nun über 'n 1/2 Jahr ... Und jetzt is's mir auch noch hierhin gefolgt !! A A A A H H ! ! !



Du hast zu schnell geantwortet 
Ich wollte noch sagen: Ich find die Einteilung klasse Benutzername   auch die alte der Chatter


----------



## Potomac (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Hmm, und was sagt dein schläues Orakel über meinen Avatar und mich aus?
> > Lebensechtes Realfoto von mir nach einer bescheidenen Tour durch die Nacht einer Großstadt?
> > Bin ich jetzt Selbstherrlich, Einfallslos oder einfach nur Größenwahnsinnig?
> 
> ...



Wie währ´s damit?

Der Fan:
Ist überaus begeistert vom betreffenden Hintergrund und informiert sich überdurchschnittlich intensiv über sämmtliche (oder einzelne) Geschehnisse, Personen und Materialien.
Will anderen zeigen was ihn Interessiert und versucht dieses mit subtilen Mitteln sichtbar zu machen.
Der Fan freut sich wenn er auf Gleichgesindte stößt die seinen Avatar erkennen und mit denen er Fachsimpeln kann.


----------



## BM_W (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Wie währ´s damit?
> 
> Der Fan:
> Ist überaus begeistert vom betreffenden Hintergrund und informiert sich überdurchschnittlich intensiv über sämmtliche (oder einzelne) Geschehnisse, Personen und Materialien.
> ...



Hmm... das ist nicht gehässig/ sarkastisch genug. Abgelehnt


----------



## pirx (15. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> Ich find die Einteilung klasse Benutzername   auch die alte der Chatter



lass meine alte aus dem spiel! ... rofl


----------



## Lady (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> *Der Realist*
> Der Realist benutzt ein Foto von sich selbst als Avatar....



hmm passt doch, so seh ich wirklich aus


----------



## Elzy (15. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*

Der Schubladendenker:

Nimmt meist ein Bild von einem laufendem Männeken mit überdimensionalen Füssen. Versucht sich oftmals sich selbst als intellektuell überlegen darzustellen, indem er seinen Geschmack über den anderer Leute stellt. Gewöhnlich kategorisiert er zwanghaft andere Menschen, damit sie besser in sein Weltbild passen!


*diesen Post mit einem kleinen Ironieschildchen garniert!*


----------



## _Bubba_ (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> ....



Unter was fält den meiner?


----------



## MasterFu (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Kiffer
> Der Kiffer hat ein Hanfblatt als Avatar. Ist etwa 15-18 Jahre alt und hält sich für ungeheuer cool. Merkt nicht, daß alle anderen über ihn lachen.
> Motto: Ich habe einen Avatar von etwas Verbotenem, hihi.



High,
Ja ich bin 18...
ich bin ungeheuer cool  aber egal, ich denk einfach das Bild spiegelt am besten das wieder mit dem mich meine Freunde beschreiben würden )
wenigstens hab ichs selber gemacht, naja, zumindest den Hintergrund
und das Hanfblatt ausgeschnitten (!) und draufgemacht.

hihi 

MasterFu


----------



## Illuminati (15. August 2002)

*??? und was ist mit mir?*

Tja, da hier scheinbar ne Hanfblatt Phobie bzw. ein Wahn herrscht, hab ich mal David Peel als Avatar genommen. Alternativ ginge natürlich auch Anslinger, wie schon irgendwo, irgendwann mal erwähnt. Wozu gehört den meiner?  Bin ich nun der krasse Aussenseiter?


----------



## jayjay (15. August 2002)

*AW: ??? und was ist mit mir?*



> Bin ich nun der krasse Aussenseiter?



hättest du wohl gerne *g*


----------



## Kerl (15. August 2002)

*AW: ??? und was ist mit mir?*



> Tja, da hier scheinbar ne Hanfblatt Phobie bzw. ein Wahn herrscht, hab ich mal David Peel als Avatar genommen. Alternativ ginge natürlich auch Anslinger, wie schon irgendwo, irgendwann mal erwähnt. Wozu gehört den meiner?  Bin ich nun der krasse Aussenseiter?



Ich würde dich hier reinsetzen, zumindest sieht der Avatar danach aus *g*:

Der Musikfan
Der Musikfan sieht sich auf der Homepage seiner Lieblingsband um und nimmt das langweiligste Bild, das er dort finden kann, als Avatar. Kann stundenlang ohne jegliche Argumente die Vorzüge dieser Band anpreisen und andere Bands, die das gleiche spielen, schlechtmachen.
Motto: (beliebigen Songtext einsetzen)

Der Thread ist übrigens geil  ... mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein. Hach, bin ich wieder einfallslos. *g*


----------



## Joker (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > und ind welche kategorie fällt dann mein avatar :o
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du aas


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Der Einfallslose
> > Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> > Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> > ....
> ...



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber dein Bild könnte aus einem Film stammen. Du gehörst demnach zu einer Untergruppe der >Einfallslosen<, für die im Prinzip das gleiche gilt, nur mit Film- anstelle von Comicfiguren.


----------



## Benutzername (15. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> Der Schubladendenker:
> 
> Nimmt meist ein Bild von einem laufendem Männeken mit überdimensionalen Füssen. Versucht sich oftmals sich selbst als intellektuell überlegen darzustellen, indem er seinen Geschmack über den anderer Leute stellt. Gewöhnlich kategorisiert er zwanghaft andere Menschen, damit sie besser in sein Weltbild passen!
> 
> ...



*Der Erkenner*
Der Erkenner hat, wie der Name schon sagt, erkannt, worum es in diesem Thread geht. Er weiß leider nicht, daß seine Antwort wesentlich besser aussehen würde, wenn er auf den Ironie-Hinweis verzichtet hätte. Verfügt über eine gute Wortwahl, nur am Satzbau zeigen sich leichte Mängel.
Motto: Was der kann, kann ich schon lange.


----------



## Benutzername (16. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> > A A A H H  ! ! ! Sie verfolgen mich !! Sie sind überall !! Dieses "All your Base are belong to us." verfolgt mich seit nun über 'n 1/2 Jahr ... Und jetzt is's mir auch noch hierhin gefolgt !! A A A A H H ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Über Chatter habe ich nie einen Thread verfasst und habe es auch nicht vor. Vermutlich meinst du den Thread über Forenuser. http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=601&thread_id=739086&father_id=0&message_id=739086&count_reply=34&group_id=81


----------



## Benutzername (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > Hmm, und was sagt dein schläues Orakel über meinen Avatar und mich aus?
> > > Lebensechtes Realfoto von mir nach einer bescheidenen Tour durch die Nacht einer Großstadt?
> > > Bin ich jetzt Selbstherrlich, Einfallslos oder einfach nur Größenwahnsinnig?
> >
> ...



"Der Fan" wäre zu allgemein, denn das trifft auf fast alle anderen auch zu. Wer etwa Homer als Avatar benutzt, ist vermutlich Simpsons-Fan.


----------



## klausbyte (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Schöner Thread Benutzername, nur schade das du dich immernoch nicht traust sowas mit deinem richtigen namen zu schreiben 
desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*


----------



## BM_W (16. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> Über Chatter habe ich nie einen Thread verfasst und habe es auch nicht vor. Vermutlich meinst du den Thread über Forenuser. http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=601&thread_id=739086&father_id=0&message_id=739086&count_reply=34&group_id=81



Natürlich meinte ich den, aber ich hab das in eine kleine Anspielung verpackt, dass du das endlich mal machen solltest!


----------



## klausbyte (16. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> > Über Chatter habe ich nie einen Thread verfasst und habe es auch nicht vor. Vermutlich meinst du den Thread über Forenuser. http://www.pcgames.de/index.cfm?menu=070101&submenu=show_topic&board_id=601&thread_id=739086&father_id=0&message_id=739086&count_reply=34&group_id=81
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich meinte ich den, aber ich hab das in eine kleine Anspielung verpackt, dass du das endlich mal machen solltest!


wie soll er das denn machen, wenn er nie im chat is .. zumindest nicht mit dem benutzername-name .. dumdidum


----------



## Illuminati (16. August 2002)

*AW: ??? und was ist mit mir?*



> > Tja, da hier scheinbar ne Hanfblatt Phobie bzw. ein Wahn herrscht, hab ich mal David Peel als Avatar genommen. Alternativ ginge natürlich auch Anslinger, wie schon irgendwo, irgendwann mal erwähnt. Wozu gehört den meiner?  Bin ich nun der krasse Aussenseiter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, also wer die Musik von David Peel über alles stellt, hat einen an der Klatsche oder ist ein zu guter Freund von ihm (* Anspielung*  ). Schlussendlich ist es ja nicht so, das ich der grösste Fan seiner Musik bin, viel eher seiner Person, wenn man so will...


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Schöner Thread Benutzername, nur schade das du dich immernoch nicht traust sowas mit deinem richtigen namen zu schreiben
> desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*



Wie wäre es, wenn du mal einen Hexen-Jagd Thread eröffnest, wo wilde Vermutungen über die wirkliche Identität von Benutzername geäussert werden können  .


----------



## Illuminati (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Schöner Thread Benutzername, nur schade das du dich immernoch nicht traust sowas mit deinem richtigen namen zu schreiben
> > desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*
> 
> 
> ...




Hmm... also bei dir kommt einem nur stinkender Fettsack in den Sinn *eg* (nicht böse nemen *g* ) Da Miffi = mief = stinken, Moppelchen = dick = Fettsack *g*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > Schöner Thread Benutzername, nur schade das du dich immernoch nicht traust sowas mit deinem richtigen namen zu schreiben
> > > desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*
> >
> >
> ...


Hey, meine Identität steht doch gar nicht zur Diskussion .
(Ausserdem bin ich jung und gut gebaut mit einem Waschbrettbauch, dass selbst Brad Pitt neidisch werden würde.)


----------



## DerL (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Musikfan
> Der Musikfan sieht sich auf der Homepage seiner Lieblingsband um und nimmt das langweiligste Bild, das er dort finden kann, als Avatar. Kann stundenlang ohne jegliche Argumente die Vorzüge dieser Band anpreisen und andere Bands, die das gleiche spielen, schlechtmachen.
> Motto: (beliebigen Songtext einsetzen)


stimmt haargenau uaahahahahaha *zäääängdawääääng*


----------



## Wurstbrot (16. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> A A A H H  ! ! ! Sie verfolgen mich !! Sie sind überall !! Dieses "All your Base are belong to us." verfolgt mich seit nun über 'n 1/2 Jahr ... Und jetzt is's mir auch noch hierhin gefolgt !! A A A A H H ! ! !



Falls es jemand noch nicht kennt: http://www.people.fas.harvard.edu/~pyang/base/allyourbase.swf (uralt, aber immer noch gut)

In welche Sparte fällt wohl einer mit ner Tüte über dem Kopf *grübel*


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (16. August 2002)

*AW: A A A H H ! ! !*



> In welche Sparte fällt wohl einer mit ner Tüte über dem Kopf *grübel*


Wohl in die Sparte "Der Einfallslose", der uralte Gags aufgreift und als neu und 'hip' verkauft *g*.


----------



## Seblu (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Was währe dann wohl meiner??


----------



## LopezdieMaus (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Was währe dann wohl meiner??



JA und mein Weltraumbild was ist damit ! 

Lass HARRY frei ,das ist kein Scherz mehr ! Du bist so gut wie tot !


----------



## Markus_Wollny (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Mein Avatar ist eine Zeichnung von Robert Crumb, dem Comic-Gott überhaupt. Es ist so gezeichnet und nicht verzerrt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tipp: Schau dich mal nach Fritz the Cat Comics um.


----------



## jayjay (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Tipp: Schau dich mal nach Fritz the Cat Comics um.



das sagt mir schon was. sind die also von robert crumb?
wieder was gelernt...


----------



## Sta (16. August 2002)

*Willst du mr etwa einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen? *wüt**



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.


----------



## Der_Einfallslose (16. August 2002)

*AW: Willst du mr etwa einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen? *wüt**

hmm ich weiss jetzt trotzdem nicht, in welche Kathegorie ich gehoere...*gruebel*


----------



## LopezdieMaus (16. August 2002)

*AW: Willst du mr etwa einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen? *wüt**



> hmm ich weiss jetzt trotzdem nicht, in welche Kathegorie ich gehoere...*gruebel*



hihi wie süss *g (Das Bild )  *g


----------



## Benutzername (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Was währe dann wohl meiner??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dein Bild gehört zu der Kategorie "Hübsch, aber sinnlos".

Harry geht es gut. Ich glaube, ihm machen die Jagden mehr Spaß als Helga, und seit ich Malte den Revolver weggenommen habe, schießt er auch nicht mehr Mücken. Also besteht keine Gefahr mehr für Harry.


----------



## Benutzername (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > Mein Avatar ist eine Zeichnung von Robert Crumb, dem Comic-Gott überhaupt. Es ist so gezeichnet und nicht verzerrt.
> >
> >
> >
> ...



Es freut mich wirklich, daß Robert Crumb noch nicht ganz in Vergessenheit geraten ist. Fritz the Cat ist zwar nicht unbedingt der beste Crumb-Comic, aber mit Abstand der Bekannteste.


----------



## Benutzername (16. August 2002)

*AW: Willst du mr etwa einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen? *wüt**



> hmm ich weiss jetzt trotzdem nicht, in welche Kathegorie ich gehoere...*gruebel*



Ich hätte nie zu träumen gewagt, daß ich einmal jemanden bei der Wahl seines Nicks beeinflussen würde. Nur dumm, daß du ab sofort wegen dieses Nicks gehänselt wirst. Vorausgesetzt, du benutzt ihn weiter.


----------



## Der_Einfallslose (16. August 2002)

*AW: Willst du mr etwa einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen? *wüt**

worauf du dich verlassen kannst  verfolge schon lange die Foren von PCG, aber jetzt schreib ich auch mit, mit diesem Nick 
Ist doch ein super Zeitpunkt um hier mal anzufangen, hehe also in diesem Sinne HI ALL! , ich bin total sinnlos und bin stolz darauf.


----------



## Benutzername (16. August 2002)

*AW: Willst du mr etwa einfallslosigkeit vorwerfen? *wüt**



> worauf du dich verlassen kannst



Wir werden sehen.



> verfolge schon lange die Foren von PCG,



Lobenswert.



> aber jetzt schreib ich auch mit, mit diesem Nick



Suche dir doch einen vernünftigen Nick. So wie ich.



> Ist doch ein super Zeitpunkt um hier mal anzufangen,



Es ist nie der falsche Zeitpunkt, um hier anzufangen.



> hehe also in diesem Sinne HI ALL!



Hallo.



> ich bin total sinnlos und bin stolz darauf.


----------



## Buba_51 (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> 
> ...




Stop!!!!
Dass kann niht ganz stimmen. Weil Klausimausi erst 13 ist und
trozdem Comicfiguren als Avatar hat.


----------



## Der_Einfallslose (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Stop!!!!
> Dass kann niht ganz stimmen. Weil Klausimausi erst 13 ist und
> trozdem Comicfiguren als Avatar hat.



psst...sonst geht die Schubladenphilosophie von Benutzername nicht mehr auf.


----------



## ElMurray (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Revoluzzer
> Der Revoluzzer hat ein Bild von Che Guevara. Hat nicht die blasseste Ahnung, wer das war und was er geleistet hat. Hat sich von einem Klassenkameraden erzählen lassen, daß es sich angeblich um einen ägyptischen Rennfahrer handelt.
> Motto: Che ist cool. Wer auch immer das ist. Wieso trägt der Typ nie einen Helm?



....

*brummbrumm*


----------



## Schumi123 (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

bist du dann der enfallslose ?? :o


----------



## Shadowbreaker (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Schöner Thread Benutzername, nur schade das du dich immernoch nicht traust sowas mit deinem richtigen namen zu schreiben
> > desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*
> 
> 
> ...



Das Thema hatten wir schon Miffi...
Trotzdem gut Idee


----------



## Cania (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*


*grübel*
_*Der Kiffer*
Der Kiffer hat ein Hanfblatt als Avatar. Ist etwa 15-18 Jahre alt und hält sich für ungeheuer cool. Merkt nicht, daß alle anderen über ihn lachen.
Motto: Ich habe einen Avatar von etwas Verbotenem, hihi._

Hmm, was ist mit Avataren, die eine Aussage haben sollen/können? 

Mhm *egoistier* (  ). Erzähl mir mal was über meinen. 

P.S.: Nett, daß du dich wieder öfter hier rumtreibst.


----------



## Hollow_Man (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Der Revoluzzer
> > Der Revoluzzer hat ein Bild von Che Guevara. Hat nicht die blasseste Ahnung, wer das war und was er geleistet hat. Hat sich von einem Klassenkameraden erzählen lassen, daß es sich angeblich um einen ägyptischen Rennfahrer handelt.
> > Motto: Che ist cool. Wer auch immer das ist. Wieso trägt der Typ nie einen Helm?
> 
> ...



Oh noch ein Fan

Ja ich bin also deiner Meinung nach ein Revoluzzer!
Dann pass mal auf Mister neunmalklug:
Ich hätte genauso ein Hanfblatt oder ein Foto von meinem Allerwertesten nehmen können, aber statt dessen habe ich mich für jemanden entschieden, der was gegen das unrecht getan hat.
Ich will mich mit dir nnicht über Ché streiten, weil du sowieso nicht soviel weißt wie ich (über ihn)

Ach ja und noch was: Er war kein rennfahrer sondern tennisspieler


----------



## LopezdieMaus (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Juchuuuu ! *g Die Revolution kann beginnen !


----------



## Kerl (16. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Juchuuuu ! *g Die Revolution kann beginnen !



Wo denn nu? Auf der Rennstrecke oder dem Tennisplatz *grübel*


----------



## klausbyte (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > desweiteren wurde ich nicht erwähnt *freu*
> 
> 
> *grübel*
> ...


 [/quote] war mir klar das das kommen muss, is aber falsch.


> P.S.: Nett, daß du dich wieder öfter hier rumtreibst.


 sehe ich nicht so.


----------



## KILT (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Also ich hab auch Jennifer Lopez und ich bin nicht 13-15 und auch nicht "picklig"

Tja, These stimmt wohl nicht !!!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Der Kiffer
> > Der Kiffer hat ein Hanfblatt als Avatar. Ist etwa 15-18 Jahre alt und hält sich für ungeheuer cool. Merkt nicht, daß alle anderen über ihn lachen.
> > Motto: Ich habe einen Avatar von etwas Verbotenem, hihi.
> 
> ...


Finde ich nicht.
Das mit dem Hanfblatt ist doch wirklich bestenfalls pubertärer "Humor".


----------



## LopezdieMaus (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Also ich hab auch Jennifer Lopez und ich bin nicht 13-15 und auch nicht "picklig"
> 
> Tja, These stimmt wohl nicht !!!



Waaaas ? Jennifer diese Katze hat meinen Nicknamen


----------



## Truebschimmer (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Drücken wir das ganze mal so aus, sobald man einen Avatar hat ist man ein absoluter Vollidiot.........


----------



## LopezdieMaus (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Drücken wir das ganze mal so aus, sobald man einen Avatar hat ist man ein absoluter Vollidiot.........



Ohhhhhh James *g


----------



## Joker (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Mhm *egoistier* (  ). Erzähl mir mal was über meinen.
> 
> P.S.: Nett, daß du dich wieder öfter hier rumtreibst.



*Wolf*

Zoologie *Canis lupus*
ein Raubtier aus der Familie der Hunde, das in vielen Standortrassen über die ganze Welt verbreitet, an vielen Orten aber ausgerottet ist. Sehr variabel in Form und Farbe, wobei die nördlichen Rassen (z. B. der riesige *weiße Polarwolf*) größer und ebenmäßiger gefärbt, die südlichen kleiner und bunter sind (z. B. der Indische Wolf, Canis lupus pallipes). Die Kopf-Rumpf-Länge schwankt von 100 bis 140 cm, die Schwanzlänge von 30 bis 48 cm, die Schulterhöhe von 65 bis 90 cm und das Gewicht von 30 bis 80 kg. Der europäische Wolf ist gewöhnlich graubraun und schäferhundgroß. Obwohl Raubtier, ist er in Notzeiten Allesfresser, der auch Insekten, Aas oder Feldfrüchte nimmt. Er ist von der Abend- bis zur Morgendämmerung aktiv. Überfälle auf Menschen sind weltweit nur äußerst selten belegt. Jedes Rudel hat ein festes, mit Urin und Kot markiertes Revier. Der Leitwolf und die weitere soziale Rangfolge werden durch eine strenge Beißordnung bestimmt, nach deren Festlegung sich die Wölfe untereinander friedlich verhalten. Im Winter rotten sich die nordischen Wölfe, auf das Wolfsgeheul hin, zu Großrudeln zusammen, in denen auch die Paarung erfolgt. Die Paarung rangniederer Tiere wird dabei verhindert. Nach 60-65 Tagen wirft die Wölfin 4-8 Junge in selbst gegrabenen Erdhöhlen oder natürlichen Verstecken. Während die Jungen 2 Monate von der Mutter gesäugt werden, wird das Geheck vom Rüden bewacht, später werden die Jungen mit vorverdauter Nahrung ernährt. Der Wolf ist die Stammform des Haushundes.


>> Damit dürfte dein Avatar erklärt sein Cania (denke mal abgeleitet von Canis Lupus). Zufälligerweise hast du auch noch als Avatar den grossen weissen Polarwolf gewählt  << wie er im Text erwähnt wird

Da dein Avatar zu deinem Nickname passt, gehörst genauso wie ich, zu den Einfallslosen  ....

... Beweisführung abgeschlossen


----------



## Cania (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> ... Beweisführung abgeschlossen



Abgesehen davon, daß ich das schon wußte (  ), gratuliere ich dir Joker. Denn du bist der erste, der von allein darauf gekommen ist, daß Cania sich von Canis Lupus und nicht von Canis familiaris ableitet und auch nix mit meinem Vornamen "Caterina" zu tun hat.

Den Avatar habe ich aber nicht wegen des Nicks so gewählt. 

Klaus, willst du ernsthaft behaupten, daß dein Avatar kein Cannabisblatt darstellt?

EDIT: Ich Depp, bei genaurere Betrachtung, sehe ich, das ist ja ein Ahornblatt. [oje] *g*
Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Benutzername (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> >> Damit dürfte dein Avatar erklärt sein Cania (denke mal abgeleitet von Canis Lupus). Zufälligerweise hast du auch noch als Avatar den grossen weissen Polarwolf gewählt  << wie er im Text erwähnt wird
> 
> Da dein Avatar zu deinem Nickname passt, gehörst genauso wie ich, zu den Einfallslosen  ....
> 
> ... Beweisführung abgeschlossen



Das scheint mir ebenfalls eine hinreichende Erklärung für den Nicknamen von LopezdieMaus zu sein. Wölfe sind im Allgemeinen wohl der Hunderasse zuzuordnen (oder umgekehrt), was erklären dürfte, warum LopezdieMaus keine Katzen mag. Leider passt Harry nicht in dieses Schema, obwohl er auch keine Katzen mag.


----------



## Sonderzeichen (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > ... Beweisführung abgeschlossen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und ich dachte der kommt aus Baldur´s Gate II von einer der drei Baumgeister(?). Ein Beweisbild hätte ich auf der Festplatte, bin aber leider zu doof das online zu setzen.

MfG SZ


----------



## ElMurray (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > Der Revoluzzer
> > > Der Revoluzzer hat ein Bild von Che Guevara. Hat nicht die blasseste Ahnung, wer das war und was er geleistet hat. Hat sich von einem Klassenkameraden erzählen lassen, daß es sich angeblich um einen ägyptischen Rennfahrer handelt.
> > > Motto: Che ist cool. Wer auch immer das ist. Wieso trägt der Typ nie einen Helm?
> >
> ...



genau, "Guerilla - Theorie und Methode" ist ja auch ein buch über tennis-taktiken. venceremos!

....


----------



## Joker (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > ... Beweisführung abgeschlossen
> 
> 
> 
> Abgesehen davon, daß ich das schon wußte (  ),



das dachte ich mir schon, sonst hättest du ja nicht den Nickname den du hast. Ich habs trotzdem hingeschrieben/rein kopiert 



> gratuliere ich dir Joker. Denn du bist der erste, der von allein darauf gekommen ist, daß Cania sich von Canis Lupus und nicht ..



danke danke



> Den Avatar habe ich aber nicht wegen des Nicks so gewählt.



und weswegen dann??! weil der Wolf so schön ist?


----------



## ZAM (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Ich frag dann mal garnicht erst nach in welche kategorie mein Avatar fällt *g* 

Was wenn man das bild einfach beim surfen gefunden hat und dachte. Hey die narrenkappe is langweilig nimm was neues?   

Ist man dann n Unsicherer Typ oder einfach ein von seinem alten Avatar gelangweilter? *g*


----------



## jayjay (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Ich frag dann mal garnicht erst nach in welche kategorie mein Avatar fällt *g*
> 
> Was wenn man das bild einfach beim surfen gefunden hat und dachte. Hey die narrenkappe is langweilig nimm was neues?
> 
> Ist man dann n Unsicherer Typ oder einfach ein von seinem alten Avatar gelangweilter? *g*



ich hätte jetzt gedacht, du wärst ein realist *g*


----------



## LopezdieMaus (17. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Ich frag dann mal garnicht erst nach in welche kategorie mein Avatar fällt *g*
> 
> Was wenn man das bild einfach beim surfen gefunden hat und dachte. Hey die narrenkappe is langweilig nimm was neues?
> 
> Ist man dann n Unsicherer Typ oder einfach ein von seinem alten Avatar gelangweilter? *g*



Dein Avatar fällt unter das Motto Der der sich nie die Zähne putzt *g


----------



## klausbyte (18. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Klaus, willst du ernsthaft behaupten, daß dein Avatar kein Cannabisblatt darstellt?


 ja 





> EDIT: Ich Depp, bei genaurere Betrachtung, sehe ich, das ist ja ein Ahornblatt. [oje] *g*
> Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


 mit ein bischen nachdenken kommen ja ganz passable lösungsvorschläge, leider war mein alter avatar ein ahornblatt, der jetzige ist das nichtmehr


----------



## John_Wayne_Gacy (18. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

Interessant und wo würde mein Avatar hinpassen in deinen Kategorien ?  Auf die Erklärung bin ich schon ziemlich gespannt.

Gruß
The Killer Clown 30+


----------



## Blank_ohne_Jones (18. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> 
> ...



Was bin ich für einer???


----------



## Cania (18. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> und weswegen dann??! weil der Wolf so schön ist?


Mhm: 

Es gibt mehrere Gründe. Der erste: Klar, es ist ein Wolf. Der zweite: Die Abbildung drückt für mich ne Menge Gefühle aus, mit denen ich mich identifiziere. Das hängt aber vermutlich auch davon ab, was man so herausliest. Jedenfalls kamen wir nach einschlägiger Beratung (Jorge, Wurstbrot und ich) zu der Erkenntnis, daß er zu mir passt. Und drittens: Ich kann mit Grafikprogrammen nicht umgehen oder habe sie nicht und von den zur Verfügung stehenden Bildern war es das einzige, daß das richtige Format hatte. 

@Sonderzeichen: Ich weiß, welche Dryade du meinst, aber der Nick ist sehr viel älter als BG II

@Benutzername: Was hat das mit Lopez zu tun? Dem kann ich nicht ganz folgen?


----------



## Benutzername (18. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > und weswegen dann??! weil der Wolf so schön ist?
> 
> 
> Mhm:
> ...



Nach intensiver, mehrstündiger Beratung mit Malte bin ich zu folgendem Schluß gekommen: Wenn du deinen Nick Cania von Canis ableitest, warum sollte Lopez ihren Nick nicht von Lupus abgeleitet haben? Hier deutet sich eine ordentliche Irrelevanz an, die mich jedoch auch nicht weiter tangiert.

Wer aufgepasst hat, wird merken, daß das kein Schluß ist, sondern eine Frage. Hoffentlich merkt es keiner.


----------



## Benutzername (18. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Interessant und wo würde mein Avatar hinpassen in deinen Kategorien ?  Auf die Erklärung bin ich schon ziemlich gespannt.
> 
> Gruß
> The Killer Clown 30+



Der Obercoole
Der Obercoole hat den Avatar und den Nick eines geistesgestörten, homosexuellen Massenmörders. Findet es unheimlich cool, sich mit den Leistungen eines anderen zu rühmen. Zum Glück hat er selbst nicht den Mut, seinem Vorbild nachzueifern.
Motto: Wen interessieren schon die Opfer, der Täter war ein toller Typ!


----------



## DarthMario (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*

hm, irgendwie kann ich mein bild in keine kategorie einordnen, gebt mir mal einen tip?


----------



## Cyberdragon (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der Einfallslose
> Der Einfallslose nimmt Homer Simpson. Oder Bart. Oder Fry. Oder Bender. Oder Kenny. Oder eine andere Figur aus einer anderen Zeichentrickserie.
> Motto: Mir doch egal, wenn schon 50 andere Leute Homer haben.
> 
> ...




naja ich hatte bis eben noch ned flanders (hey ich mag den eben ;D) . Doch ich wusste die ganze zeit das ich es meiner band nirvana schuldig bin sie  hier zu verewigen. Die Teile im internet waren alle zu groß, also windows paint angeschmissen und losgelegt. Das ergebnis macht mich stolz *schluchz*  Also ich kann mich in keiner der gruppen einteilen, vielleicht grad noch in "der künstler"


----------



## Joker (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> naja ich hatte bis eben noch ned flanders (hey ich mag den eben ;D) . Doch ich wusste die ganze zeit das ich es meiner band nirvana schuldig bin sie  hier zu verewigen. Die Teile im internet waren alle zu groß, also windows paint angeschmissen und losgelegt. Das ergebnis macht mich stolz *schluchz*  Also ich kann mich in keiner der gruppen einteilen, vielleicht grad noch in "der künstler"



hä?? du kannst doch ultimativ und zu 100% passend in die Gruppe "Der Musikfan" eingeordnet werden.

So langsam glaube ich, keiner liest den eigentlichen Thread durch. Jeder fragt nur "und wo gehöre ich hin?"


----------



## klausbyte (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> naja ich hatte bis eben noch ned flanders (hey ich mag den eben ;D) . Doch ich wusste die ganze zeit das ich es meiner band nirvana schuldig bin sie  hier zu verewigen. Die Teile im internet waren alle zu groß, also windows paint angeschmissen und losgelegt. Das ergebnis macht mich stolz *schluchz*  Also ich kann mich in keiner der gruppen einteilen, vielleicht grad noch in "der künstler"


 yeah - ein nirvana fan !!!   
ich werde auch noch was mit nirvana in meinen avatar reinbauen, der band schuldet man einfach was, da hast du recht !!!!


----------



## klausbyte (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> So langsam glaube ich, keiner liest den eigentlichen Thread durch. Jeder fragt nur "und wo gehöre ich hin?"


 lol - ich glaube eher er hat das mit dem musikfan nicht ganz geschnallt, weil er ihn ja selbergezeichnet hat.


----------



## Joker (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > So langsam glaube ich, keiner liest den eigentlichen Thread durch. Jeder fragt nur "und wo gehöre ich hin?"
> 
> 
> lol - ich glaube eher er hat das mit dem musikfan nicht ganz geschnallt, weil er ihn ja selbergezeichnet hat.



ja schon aber wenn man das komplett wort für wort genau nimmt, dann passt so gut wie keiner in irgendeine Gruppe  ... Nirvana-Avatar = Musikfan ....BASTA


----------



## MPO (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Der lustige Redakteur
> Der lustige Redakteur macht mit einer Digitalkamera ein Foto von seinem Mittagessen und behauptet, es wäre ein Screenshot aus einem uralten Spiel. Sobald jemand dahinterkommt, ersetzt er das Bild durch ein langweiliges Foto von sich selbst. Den lustigen Redakteur gibt es auch in einer Plüschtier-mit-Riesenlümmel-Version.
> Motto: Mensch, bin ich lustig.



Wer keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Schnauze halten. [tm]

1.) Ich bin nicht lustig
2.) Ich bin kein Redakteur
3.) Das Plüschtier-mit-Riesenlümmel ist das "Logo" von FluffiBunny, einem genialen Defacement-Team, die unter anderem auch schon die Webseiten von Kimble, Harald Schmidt und ner Menge anderer Promis bloß gestellt haben.
Hacker oder Defacer bin ich keiner, finde aber den Hasen ziemlich schick (hat aber bei meiner Version nen längeres Markenzeichen als das Original).

Ansonsten türlich ne witzige Liste, aber brutal subjektiv. Aber was soll man auch anderes erwarten.

MPO


----------



## klausbyte (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> Ansonsten türlich ne witzige Liste, aber brutal subjektiv. Aber was soll man auch anderes erwarten.


 richtig so, 100% agree.
keine macht den fakes!


----------



## MPO (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> dit: Rechtschreibung *g*



IMPRESSIVE!

Wieviele Rechtschreibfehler waren denn in dem flotten Zweizeiler? 

MPO


----------



## Benutzername (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > Der lustige Redakteur
> > Der lustige Redakteur macht mit einer Digitalkamera ein Foto von seinem Mittagessen und behauptet, es wäre ein Screenshot aus einem uralten Spiel. Sobald jemand dahinterkommt, ersetzt er das Bild durch ein langweiliges Foto von sich selbst. Den lustigen Redakteur gibt es auch in einer Plüschtier-mit-Riesenlümmel-Version.
> > Motto: Mensch, bin ich lustig.
> 
> ...



*Ironie,*
die; -, kMz. 1. feiner Spott, leise, humorvolle Kritik, bei der das Gegenteil des Gesagten gemeint ist 2. in der Wendung ,I. des Schicksals, durch ein überraschendes, zufälliges Ereignis, das bisherige Bemühungen als nichtig erscheinen lässt, herbeigeführte Situation (http://www.fremdwoerter.de/)



> 2.) Ich bin kein Redakteur



Entschuldige bitte. An dem Rangsymbol läßt sich nicht ablesen, welchen Beruf derjenige innehat.



> 3.) Das Plüschtier-mit-Riesenlümmel ist das "Logo" von FluffiBunny, einem genialen Defacement-Team, die unter anderem auch schon die Webseiten von Kimble, Harald Schmidt und ner Menge anderer Promis bloß gestellt haben.
> Hacker oder Defacer bin ich keiner, finde aber den Hasen ziemlich schick (hat aber bei meiner Version nen längeres Markenzeichen als das Original).



Hochinteressant. Leider völlig ohne Belang.



> Ansonsten türlich ne witzige Liste, aber brutal subjektiv. Aber was soll man auch anderes erwarten.
> 
> MPO



Nichts.


----------



## Benutzername (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > So langsam glaube ich, keiner liest den eigentlichen Thread durch. Jeder fragt nur "und wo gehöre ich hin?"
> 
> 
> lol - ich glaube eher er hat das mit dem musikfan nicht ganz geschnallt, weil er ihn ja selbergezeichnet hat.



Er hat es sehr wohl begriffen, denn dieser Smiley ist ein bekanntes Nirvana-Motiv. Als Fan sollte man so etwas wissen.
Nur ein Beispiel: http://www.jiggy.com/cat-images-lg/nv0002t-lg.jpg


----------



## klausbyte (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > dit: Rechtschreibung *g*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das habe ich mich auch gefragt *g*


----------



## klausbyte (19. August 2002)

*AW: Was der Avatar über den Benutzer aussagt*



> > > So langsam glaube ich, keiner liest den eigentlichen Thread durch. Jeder fragt nur "und wo gehöre ich hin?"
> >
> >
> > lol - ich glaube eher er hat das mit dem musikfan nicht ganz geschnallt, weil er ihn ja selbergezeichnet hat.
> ...


 das weis ich, steht davon irgendwas das er ihn erfunden hat? ich habe nur gesagt das er ihn gezeichnet hat.
vor dem posten gehirn einschalten!


----------

